# SSOTM August 2020 - Poacher's Friend



## mattwalt

The UK has always had a slightly different approach to slingshots. Smaller and more pocketable than its US cousins generally. However still high power for hunting.

So this month - frames which are easily pocketable however able to take hunt-able bandsets.

Extra brownie points for considering band attachment to facilitate pocketability as well as general finish.

All frames are welcome

All the usual rules - made this month etc.


----------



## Catapults and Carving

Being from the UK and liking the smaller frames this could be interesting!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Great theme Matt....have a busy month this month, but will try to come up with an entry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC

So the channels were open with Mo's sling god. What kind of coffee does he drink?

This competition should be another great one.

Thanks Matt


----------



## cpu_melt_down

I didn't have a dried fork that suited me; so, I took a walk down to the power lines where they trimmed last year and I came across this oak fork.









Game on!


----------



## Ibojoe

Nice one there my friend.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Ibojoe said:


> Nice one there my friend.


Thanks lbojoe!

I'm not sure how I'm going to proceed, but at least I got the pocket part down.

I've been searching a lot of posts on poachers for ideas and inspiration.

This should be another month of good ones.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Looks promising CPU

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpu_melt_down

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Looks promising CPU


Thanks SLING-N-SHOT!

It has a crack running up the handle; so, I'm going to try out a bit of your inlay technique.


----------



## skarrd

like that little fork,i may have to give this a try too


----------



## redthorn

i think i will give this one a try. What is the date they have to be in ?

where can i find the rules for competition?


----------



## mattwalt

By the end of the month


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

cpu_melt_down said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks promising CPU
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks SLING-N-SHOT!
> 
> It has a crack running up the handle; so, I'm going to try out a bit of your inlay technique.
Click to expand...

Cool, can't wait to see that.....if you need any tips on "how to", just holler brother, glad to help if I can.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Am in here for sure gona start early tho month atb guys ????


----------



## moteofdust

Ohhh I'm excited for this one. I have some in the works that should fit the bill.

This is the coolest and friendliest forum I've ever been on.


----------



## Stankard757

Heck yeah! I'm already lookin


----------



## Stankard757

cpu_melt_down said:


> I didn't have a dried fork that suited me; so, I took a walk down to the power lines where they trimmed last year and I came across this oak fork.
> 
> 20200801_152926.jpg
> 
> Game on!
> 
> 20200801_155135.jpg


Who makes the saw with the blue handle I NEED one.


----------



## bingo

????


----------



## bingo

This was made a while bk but nice little slingshot


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Stankard757 said:


> cpu_melt_down said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have a dried fork that suited me; so, I took a walk down to the power lines where they trimmed last year and I came across this oak fork.
> 
> 20200801_152926.jpg
> 
> Game on!
> 
> 20200801_155135.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Who makes the saw with the blue handle I NEED one.
Click to expand...

 I got it at Lowes. I think it's a Kobalt brand.


----------



## mattwalt

Nice sling Bingo!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Stankard757 said:


> cpu_melt_down said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have a dried fork that suited me; so, I took a walk down to the power lines where they trimmed last year and I came across this oak fork.
> 
> 20200801_152926.jpg
> 
> Game on!
> 
> 20200801_155135.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Who makes the saw with the blue handle I NEED one.
Click to expand...

Mike, looks like an Irwin Dovetail saw, like this:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa

What are considered hunting weight bands or tubes? I am not a hunter but this might motivate me to actually make something start to finish! 
Lisa


----------



## mattwalt

Anything that can launch a 8mm+ steel ball - Probably expect 18mm+ bands or 1842-ish tubes. Though as long as the frame is sturdy enough it should be fine - and you'd be surprised how fine a frame could these kinds of elastic.

For me its more about considering the expected use of the frame - and how it would be suitable for essentially everyday carry, but be able to be used for say rabbit sized game. As well as ease of quick deployment and storage.

So its needs to be pocketable, weight is possibly a consideration - but many UK frames can be quite heavy for their size (coat pockets or even bags). Also worth considering is band attachment - gypsy tabs could be more easily pocketed say than matchstick etc. Also disposability could be a factor - would it be something that can be easily tossed - or rather a bragging point for your friends. A lot of modern frames in the UK for this purpose are quite high-end customs.

So motivation for the approach taken would help.

Also thickness is probably a major factor - you wouldn't want something thats too bulky in the pocket.


----------



## belgianbeard

How do you guys figure out the length/width/taper for your bands?

Just took down my first squirrel today.


----------



## mattwalt

Thats personal preference mostly - also depends on the elastic you're using etc.


----------



## belgianbeard

mattwalt said:


> Thats personal preference mostly - also depends on the elastic you're using etc.


So there's no base length that's the most common.

Would be nice to have a starting point. How do you know if it's too long or too short?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

NSFC said:


> So the channels were open with Mo's sling god. What kind of coffee does he drink?
> 
> This competition should be another great one.
> 
> Thanks Matt


I've got the coffee, however my SlingGod is hesitant. I married a full blooded Scot (she got a bit o' the Irish in her blood but we don't discuss that), so I can channel that energy into something to enter this month. However this time I am going to wander about and act disinterested and aloof. Then at the last minute I'll drop El Fantastico on the entry table and watch the ensuing mayhem. I don't even have a vision of what is going to happen, but you can see that I still gave it a name! 

A little momento from my wife's garden. 









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

belgianbeard said:


> How do you guys figure out the length/width/taper for your bands?
> 
> Just took down my first squirrel today.


If you want to take a Hi-Tech Deep Dive into the Ocean of Possibilities then send JAZZ a personal message. He developed a software program that will do everything but make a biscuit.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## belgianbeard

MOJAVE MO said:


> belgianbeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you guys figure out the length/width/taper for your bands?
> 
> Just took down my first squirrel today.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to take a Hi-Tech Deep Dive into the Ocean of Possibilities then send JAZZ a personal message. He developed a software program that will do everything but make a biscuit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

How do you reach out to people on the forum when their inboxes are full?


----------



## mattwalt

If you mention the elastic you're using as well as the draw length a few members would probably give you a good starting point.

Theraband Gold I like 20-18mm Taper for 9.5mm steel at a active length of 210mm for a 32" draw... (The joys of the imperial/metric mix). Though I mostly shoot with pseudo looped tubes - in that case 1842 with 1/3 double at 210mm...

Or as Mo says - try message JAZZ - the program is pretty smart, if complicated.


----------



## mattwalt

Mo - the question is - what is that gnome pointing its butt at? - esp. considering your wife's Scottishness...


----------



## MOJAVE MO

belgianbeard said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> belgianbeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you guys figure out the length/width/taper for your bands?
> 
> Just took down my first squirrel today.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to take a Hi-Tech Deep Dive into the Ocean of Possibilities then send JAZZ a personal message. He developed a software program that will do everything but make a biscuit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you reach out to people on the forum when their inboxes are full?
Click to expand...

We will usually find a thread where that person is making a contribution and start publicly yelling at them to !!CLEAN UP YOUR MAILBOX, I HAVE A QUESTION FOR YOU!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> Mo - the question is - what is that gnome pointing its butt at? - esp. considering your wife's Scottishness...


He is point to the A-hole neighbor 'Norm' next door. I call him Ab-Norm-L. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

What would be maximum entry for this month Matt thanks


----------



## mattwalt

LOL - absolutely no maximum. Also happy to accept refinements on frames (so you could enter the same frame multiple times - but in that case final iteration)


----------



## bingo

The first a put was made a few years back just get the show on the road lol????


----------



## mattwalt

The frame)(s) posted should be only displayed for the first time during this month. Ideally made during the month.

Quite interested to see how many of a certain type of frame may crop up in this one


----------



## 31610

Hey Matt man we allowed to enter pfs ? Just asking for a friend;-)


----------



## mattwalt

LOL!!! 'Those' were the frames I was referring too.

Yes - ironically they are ideally suited for this sort of frame IMO. Hoping this doesn't start a slew of PFS only entries though.


----------



## 31610

Well have a few ideas bouncing around just was wondering before I start getting things cut up haha. I noticed here there is not a lot of love for the pfs . So I don’t think a slew of them r going to show up tbh


----------



## mattwalt

PFS are pretty awesome. Esp. if you shoot instinctive and are comfortable with them. TBH if I used flats more I'd carry one as an EDC. Dunno if I am just overly strong drawed with tubes but I seem to have them slip - but been wanting to get one frame set up with paracord tabs...


----------



## skarrd

i like the PFS with flats,not so good with the tubes,dont know why,tubes are fine on other *rgular* slings and really good frameless,probably just me tho


----------



## cpu_melt_down

bingo said:


> ????


Hey bingo, I like the sling.

Any idea what kind of wood it is?

I'm also curious about what band set you have on it.


----------



## bingo

cpu_melt_down said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> am sure it's hazel
> 
> ????
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bingo, I like the sling.
> 
> Any idea what kind of wood it is?
> 
> I'm also curious about what band set you have on it.
Click to expand...

 unsure of the wood tbh a made this long time ago bought defo works ????


----------



## 31610

mattwalt said:


> PFS are pretty awesome. Esp. if you shoot instinctive and are comfortable with them. TBH if I used flats more I'd carry one as an EDC. Dunno if I am just overly strong drawed with tubes but I seem to have them slip - but been wanting to get one frame set up with paracord tabs...


do u use tube protectors for your band set . i press into tube with thumb push in hard and wrap em tight never go any place . i have put them on polished stainless with no band grooves and never moved


----------



## mattwalt

Port boy said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> PFS are pretty awesome. Esp. if you shoot instinctive and are comfortable with them. TBH if I used flats more I'd carry one as an EDC. Dunno if I am just overly strong drawed with tubes but I seem to have them slip - but been wanting to get one frame set up with paracord tabs...
> 
> 
> 
> do u use tube protectors for your band set . i press into tube with thumb push in hard and wrap em tight never go any place . i have put them on polished stainless with no band grooves and never moved
Click to expand...

I did. Eventually added ball in tube to the main tubes as well - which held fine. But just a but much of a hack... Paracord tabs will work fine I recon.


----------



## Stankard757

cpu_melt_down said:


> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpu_melt_down said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have a dried fork that suited me; so, I took a walk down to the power lines where they trimmed last year and I came across this oak fork.
> 
> 20200801_152926.jpg
> 
> Game on!
> 
> 20200801_155135.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Who makes the saw with the blue handle I NEED one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got it at Lowes. I think it's a Kobalt brand.
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Stankard757 said:


> cpu_melt_down said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpu_melt_down said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have a dried fork that suited me; so, I took a walk down to the power lines where they trimmed last year and I came across this oak fork.
> 
> 20200801_152926.jpg
> 
> Game on!
> 
> 20200801_155135.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Who makes the saw with the blue handle I NEED one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got it at Lowes. I think it's a Kobalt brand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

No problem.

SLING-N-SHOT pointed out it's actually an IRWIN brand; but, I definitely got it at Lowes.

I have found it to be a really handy little saw.


----------



## bingo

This is a entry for my ssotm 





































Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Nice natty


----------



## 31610

Looks good John !


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Yup. That's a poacher for sure!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Nice one, bingo!


----------



## bingo

Another possible poacher no that al win but good fun 
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa

bingo said:


> Another possible poacher no that al win but good fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Just entering makes you are a winner in my book!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Looking good bingo - maybe consider making the lower leg as short as possible make it as compact as what is possible.


----------



## Stankard757

In progress my entry..


----------



## Stankard757

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpu_melt_down said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have a dried fork that suited me; so, I took a walk down to the power lines where they trimmed last year and I came across this oak fork.
> 
> 20200801_152926.jpg
> 
> Game on!
> 
> 20200801_155135.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Who makes the saw with the blue handle I NEED one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mike, looks like an Irwin Dovetail saw, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks on the way, tomorrow


----------



## Stankard757

Port boy said:


> Well have a few ideas bouncing around just was wondering before I start getting things cut up haha. I noticed here there is not a lot of love for the pfs . So I don't think a slew of them r going to show up tbh


Just hold ya horses some of us aren't done yet????


----------



## ChapmanHands

I would like to put this one in the ring if it is small enough, it fits easy enough in my back pocket and it’s under three inches from outside of fork to outside of fork


----------



## mattwalt

Nice frame


----------



## bingo

Lovin the new phone hazel natty with ,7 simple shot bands 20 12 taper only blo treated good you like another poacher 





































Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Ran out of paracord or would have been better lanyard

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo

Thanks God bingo got a new phone!


----------



## bingo

Haha better pics now my friend

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Hey that's right. Those pictures are clear as a bell!!(if the bell is actually clear)
Nice one buddy!


----------



## Stankard757

Sneak peek of #2














????


----------



## bingo

Small one had this a while 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Hello to all,

The objective of the slingshot I am submitting herewith was to use the concept of closed loops for the index finger and thumb to maximize hand safety, but also to have a functional flashlight holder incorporated in the frame. Night time hunting with slingshots is authorized in certain jurisdictions, and the UK is among them (do check to be certain).

Flashlight attachments for slingshots generally come in the form of rifle scope mounts used to secure the flashlight under the slingshot handle. I feel that there are better ways to do this, and the following options come to mind:

- using a fairly strong magnet placed at the back of a flashlight that makes contact with a steel surface (a steel bolt or hex nut);

- a threaded section at the back of the flashlight that could screw into a threaded T-nut or other form of threaded support placed inside the slingshot frame (ideal).

The magnet option requires a snug tube support of some kind for the flashlight, and adaptive sizing may be a bit of a headache.

The LED flashlight I ordered from Aliexpress is just under 10 cm long and 15 mm wide, and consists of a continuous aluminum tube that I was able to fit snugly inside a section of transparent rubber hose pipe, which in turn was placed inside a section of PVC tubing. Because the flashlight switch is placed at the back, I unfortunately did not have the option of gluing a magnet on the back of the flashlight, which would then connect securely with the steel bolt inserted at the back of the PVC tube.

The solution in this problematic case was to cut two slots on the side of the PCV tube and hose pipe, for the purpose of using cut common rubber bands or flat band remnants for a "wrap& tuck" approach to stop the flashlight from sliding out of the hose pipe. The PVC tube is attached to the slingshot body by means of an 8 mm threaded bolt that screws inside an 8 mm T-nut placed in the front of the slingshot. The threaded bolt passes through a section of wood dowel placed (glued) at the end of the PVC tube. NB: the 8 mm T-nut requires a 10 mm hole to be drilled inside the slingshot frame.

Clearly, magnet or screw-in options are those to go for if you can. The placement of the flashlight in the middle of the slingshot frame also works as a "stabilizer" to some extent: interesting feature.

*The slingshot itself is a Baltic birch plywood board cut *(22 mm thickness) design with the following dimensions:

Total length: 14 cm, total width: 12 cm, total fork width: 10 cm, inner fork width: 5 cm, fork tip width: 25 mm, inner fork depth: 20 mm.

This is a strong frame capable of handling typical hunting band setups for steel ammo up to 12 mm, and one that fits snugly inside a standard jeans back pocket without problems (tested!). The lanyard will help to keep this slingshot in your hand as you chase after that rabbit you've just spotted.

Last but not least, the flashlight I purchased should be "hunting compatible" up to about 10 yards in the darkness: you need to shop around to see what fits best.

Here are some photos...see what you think.


----------



## mattwalt

Thats some cool thinking.


----------



## Tree Man

Wow!!! Thats cool! Fantastic work


----------



## bingo

Getn the weather for it possible another entry 
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Little hazel natty no completed maybe put band groove s on nice wee natty 























Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Afew out door pics 






























Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

these 2 are my first trys,they were partially started last month,one bark on,one bark off,the bark on came out a little long in the handle,but very comforatable to shoot,so i shortened the handle on the bark off,havent shot it yet but feels good in the hand. Both came from the same tree,both got polyurethaned [3 coats each] ,tried to stay in the natural poacher style,but i think a board cut may just be in the works


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Those look great skarrd!


----------



## ChapmanHands

Loving that bark on natty!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Great submissions PebbleShooter, Bingo, and Skarrd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

SLINGDUDE said:


> Those look great skarrd!


Thank you ,


----------



## skarrd

ChapmanHands said:


> Loving that bark on natty!


Thank you,wish it hadnt darkened up as much as it did,but,still a dead on shooter


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Great submissions PebbleShooter, Bingo, and Skarrd
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Man


----------



## bingo

Completed bands changed and a few coats of varnish simple shot black great band 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Little change 
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

skarrd said:


> these 2 are my first trys,they were partially started last month,one bark on,one bark off,the bark on came out a little long in the handle,but very comforatable to shoot,so i shortened the handle on the bark off,havent shot it yet but feels good in the hand. Both came from the same tree,both got polyurethaned [3 coats each] ,tried to stay in the natural poacher style,but i think a board cut may just be in the works


Some fine naturals brother!


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> these 2 are my first trys,they were partially started last month,one bark on,one bark off,the bark on came out a little long in the handle,but very comforatable to shoot,so i shortened the handle on the bark off,havent shot it yet but feels good in the hand. Both came from the same tree,both got polyurethaned [3 coats each] ,tried to stay in the natural poacher style,but i think a board cut may just be in the works
> 
> 
> 
> Some fine naturals brother!
> 
> Thanks my friend,they are a start kind of admiring Bingos newest one
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

bingo said:


> Little change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Like this one a lot looks like just the right size for a pocket,and those SS blacks are nice too


----------



## Tree Man

Well sling friends I preseny my humble entry. This is a simple myrtle natty pfs. It holds a standard frameless rig with a parachord sleeve to protect the tubes as they run completely through the frame. 
This setup allows a 5 1/2" active bandset to draw out to nearly 50 inches, so this little thing would hit plenty hard enough for taking small game. 
The natural contours of this frame are amazingly comfortable, and it's small enough to drop right in your pocket. Its finished with homemade walnut stain and 5 or 6 coats of matte enamel. 
Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

treeman said:


> Well sling friends I preseny my humble entry. This is a simple myrtle natty pfs. It holds a standard frameless rig with a parachord sleeve to protect the tubes as they run completely through the frame.
> This setup allows a 5 1/2" active bandset to draw out to nearly 50 inches, so this little thing would hit plenty hard enough for taking small game.
> The natural contours of this frame are amazingly comfortable, and it's small enough to drop right in your pocket. Its finished with homemade walnut stain and 5 or 6 coats of matte enamel.
> Thanks for checking it out.


Yea, that is a clever setup. I have a hard time keeping my flats on a frame that I stuff in a pocket. Either I need to wrap better, or quit stuffing in my back pocket!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Wait?! Are you using two broken tape measures in that photo?? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quercusuber

treeman said:


> Well sling friends I preseny my humble entry. This is a simple myrtle natty pfs. It holds a standard frameless rig with a parachord sleeve to protect the tubes as they run completely through the frame.
> This setup allows a 5 1/2" active bandset to draw out to nearly 50 inches, so this little thing would hit plenty hard enough for taking small game.
> The natural contours of this frame are amazingly comfortable, and it's small enough to drop right in your pocket. Its finished with homemade walnut stain and 5 or 6 coats of matte enamel.
> Thanks for checking it out.


SIMPLY BRILLIANT!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

This concept is very, very creative and really well done!!!

I wouldn't mind to see more photos of it.

Congrats!!! 

Q


----------



## Hulla Baloo

Love this finish- Reptile Raw. Sweet Skarrd.


----------



## Quercusuber

MOJAVE MO said:


> Wait?! Are you using two broken tape measures in that photo??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


LOL!!! I believe it is one of those old-school foldable rulers


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Quercusuber said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait?! Are you using two broken tape measures in that photo??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! I believe it is one of those old-school foldable rulers
Click to expand...

Oh shoot. I think you are correct! LOL!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

MOJAVE MO said:


> Wait?! Are you using two broken tape measures in that photo??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Lol. No, thats just an old timey fold out ruler. It fits perfectly in the thigh pocket of carpenter pants.


----------



## Tree Man

Quercusuber said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well sling friends I preseny my humble entry. This is a simple myrtle natty pfs. It holds a standard frameless rig with a parachord sleeve to protect the tubes as they run completely through the frame.
> This setup allows a 5 1/2" active bandset to draw out to nearly 50 inches, so this little thing would hit plenty hard enough for taking small game.
> The natural contours of this frame are amazingly comfortable, and it's small enough to drop right in your pocket. Its finished with homemade walnut stain and 5 or 6 coats of matte enamel.
> Thanks for checking it out.
> 
> 
> 
> SIMPLY BRILLIANT!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
> This concept is very, very creative and really well done!!!
> I wouldn't mind to see more photos of it.
> Congrats!!!
> Q
Click to expand...

Thank you Mr Q. Ill take a few pics and send them to you if you'd like.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

treeman said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait?! Are you using two broken tape measures in that photo??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. No, thats just an old timey fold out ruler. It fits perfectly in the thigh pocket of carpenter pants.
Click to expand...

Yea. Minus 10pts for that flub.My Pops would be appalled.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

treeman said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well sling friends I preseny my humble entry. This is a simple myrtle natty pfs. It holds a standard frameless rig with a parachord sleeve to protect the tubes as they run completely through the frame.
> This setup allows a 5 1/2" active bandset to draw out to nearly 50 inches, so this little thing would hit plenty hard enough for taking small game.
> The natural contours of this frame are amazingly comfortable, and it's small enough to drop right in your pocket. Its finished with homemade walnut stain and 5 or 6 coats of matte enamel.
> Thanks for checking it out.
> 
> 
> 
> SIMPLY BRILLIANT!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
> This concept is very, very creative and really well done!!!
> I wouldn't mind to see more photos of it.
> Congrats!!!
> Q
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Mr Q. Ill take a few pics and send them to you if you'd like.
Click to expand...

I got one question "HOW?" and more build pics please. Actually two questions. ????


----------



## mattwalt

There are some nice frames.

Treeman - that finish is stunning.


----------



## Tree Man

Stankard757 said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well sling friends I preseny my humble entry. This is a simple myrtle natty pfs. It holds a standard frameless rig with a parachord sleeve to protect the tubes as they run completely through the frame.
> This setup allows a 5 1/2" active bandset to draw out to nearly 50 inches, so this little thing would hit plenty hard enough for taking small game.
> The natural contours of this frame are amazingly comfortable, and it's small enough to drop right in your pocket. Its finished with homemade walnut stain and 5 or 6 coats of matte enamel.
> Thanks for checking it out.
> 
> 
> 
> SIMPLY BRILLIANT!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
> This concept is very, very creative and really well done!!!
> I wouldn't mind to see more photos of it.
> Congrats!!!
> Q
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Mr Q. Ill take a few pics and send them to you if you'd like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got one question "HOW?" and more build pics please. Actually two questions. ????
Click to expand...

I used cuffs as the attachment method, so I simply attached one end of the tube on the pouch, fished it through the frame, and then cuffed the remaining side of the pouch. I figure the parachord layer will protect the tubes for a long while.


----------



## Tree Man

MOJAVE MO said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well sling friends I preseny my humble entry. This is a simple myrtle natty pfs. It holds a standard frameless rig with a parachord sleeve to protect the tubes as they run completely through the frame.
> This setup allows a 5 1/2" active bandset to draw out to nearly 50 inches, so this little thing would hit plenty hard enough for taking small game.
> The natural contours of this frame are amazingly comfortable, and it's small enough to drop right in your pocket. Its finished with homemade walnut stain and 5 or 6 coats of matte enamel.
> Thanks for checking it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, that is a clever setup. I have a hard time keeping my flats on a frame that I stuff in a pocket. Either I need to wrap better, or quit stuffing in my back pocket!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Or make deeper band grooves. (maybe?)


----------



## Ibojoe

That’s some smart thinking Chris. She’s a beauty!


----------



## Alfred E.M.

MOJAVE MO said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well sling friends I preseny my humble entry. This is a simple myrtle natty pfs. It holds a standard frameless rig with a parachord sleeve to protect the tubes as they run completely through the frame.
> This setup allows a 5 1/2" active bandset to draw out to nearly 50 inches, so this little thing would hit plenty hard enough for taking small game.
> The natural contours of this frame are amazingly comfortable, and it's small enough to drop right in your pocket. Its finished with homemade walnut stain and 5 or 6 coats of matte enamel.
> Thanks for checking it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, that is a clever setup. I have a hard time keeping my flats on a frame that I stuff in a pocket. Either I need to wrap better, or quit stuffing in my back pocket!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

*I've never understood the back pocket Dennis the Menace fixation - don't you have cargo pockets? Suggestion - try wrapping and tying with clear ribbon, it's so much cleaner.*


----------



## mattwalt

I get the feeling Dennis the Menace was portrayed very differently in the US...


----------



## Alfred E.M.

mattwalt said:


> I get the feeling Dennis the Menace was portrayed very differently in the US...


----------



## Lisa

I wonder if Dennis preferred the U or the V forks? It is in both back pockets, so rhh or left? Sorry, couldn't resist, lol.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

This one is far less of a wholesome role model...


----------



## Lisa

Jeez, man. He looks like a menace to society, not a neighbourhood menace.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

When 'Dennis the Menace' is mentioned I almost always think of the UK one. Not that I wasn't exposed the the US version which come across more boys will be boys type deal.

The basic concept is similar - but the US one always came across quite wholesome.

As a result I almost always cringe when he is associated with a slingshot


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> When 'Dennis the Menace' is mentioned I almost always think of the UK one. Not that I wasn't exposed the the US version which come across more boys will be boys type deal.
> 
> The basic concept is similar - but the US one always came across quite wholesome.
> 
> As a result I almost always cringe when he is associated with a slingshot


Just a kid with a natty in the pocket, handle first!!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

LOL - the UK one also is commonly seen with a natty - but its nowhere near as innocuous...

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/arts-culture/dennis-menace-has-evil-british-twin-180958114/


----------



## skarrd

Hulla Baloo said:


> Love this finish- Reptile Raw. Sweet Skarrd.


Thanks i like the bark ons the best


----------



## skarrd

And so begins the *board cut* adventure,not sure of the wood,but its hard as Chenese arithmatic,has a very strange crosshatch inside and straight grain outsides,any body knows what it is,i apreciate it


----------



## Ibojoe

Is that bamboo?


----------



## Stankard757

Here we go Ladies and Gentleman I submit to you my entries:

First up a quaint little oak pocket shooter that has been sitting around for a while because it caused me a "mild" case of carver's block :banghead: until this fine contest. I decided to leave as much as I could on this one the only sanding was to the forks and the bottom. The natural colors are beautiful and the texture of the wood feels amazing in the hand. Banded and tested with SimpleShot .65.



























Next up we have a cool little natural PFS. Again I decided to leave the natural coloring and texture because.. Well I like them :imslow: . Banded and tested with GZK .55.





















My goal with these were to be pocket friendly and shootable. These were completed using only my carving knife and as few manual hand tools as possible. Both are finished in Danish Oil.

Had a blast building these for the contest. Hope to do one again. And to those who gave me advice and feedback during the builds "Thank you". Enjoy!


----------



## 31610

Wow some nice frames getting in this mix very nice . I Have bin stuck for an idea for a frame so my buddy the thinking rabbit stopped in every day this week to help me out we bounced around some ideas and I think we have a plan of attack . Even maybe a bead to keep Sir Mo happy stay tuned


----------



## 31610

Haha seem to have a major pic problem going on owell of to build a frame


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I've got an idea for a Lanyard Bead. Now I just need to come up with a frame to match it. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Haha ya the frame seems to be the hard part haha I am rooting for ya lord Mo


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> Is that bamboo?


dont think so it was a 1x6 plank,given to me in a box of cutoffs from one of my old bosses


----------



## Island made

Bingo, buddy, love that last one!!


----------



## Island made

Skarrd, those are some fine looking frames my friend!! Always love your frames.


----------



## Island made

Chris! That frame is pure genius and beautiful too!! I don’t think your mind ever stops!


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> Skarrd, those are some fine looking frames my friend!! Always love your frames.


Thanks my friend,i like the naturals the best i think,reminds me of childhood,lol


----------



## mattwalt

Some very cool frames coming through


----------



## Tree Man

skarrd said:


> And so begins the *board cut* adventure,not sure of the wood,but its hard as Chenese arithmatic,has a very strange crosshatch inside and straight grain outsides,any body knows what it is,i apreciate it


I believe thats white oak. great work on that frame as well my friend


----------



## Tree Man

Stankard757 said:


> Here we go Ladies and Gentleman I submit to you my entries:
> 
> First up a quaint little oak pocket shooter that has been sitting around for a while because it caused me a "mild" case of carver's block :banghead: until this fine contest. I decided to leave as much as I could on this one the only sanding was to the forks and the bottom. The natural colors are beautiful and the texture of the wood feels amazing in the hand. Banded and tested with SimpleShot .65.
> 
> thumbnail (16).jpg thumbnail (17).jpg thumbnail (18).jpg thumbnail (15).jpg
> 
> Next up we have a cool little natural PFS. Again I decided to leave the natural coloring and texture because.. Well I like them :imslow: . Banded and tested with GZK .55.
> 
> thumbnail (10).jpg thumbnail (11).jpg thumbnail (12).jpg
> 
> My goal with these were to be pocket friendly and shootable. These were completed using only my carving knife and as few manual hand tools as possible. Both are finished in Danish Oil.
> 
> Had a blast building these for the contest. Hope to do one again. And to those who gave me advice and feedback during the builds "Thank you". Enjoy!


Two fantastic entries right there!


----------



## Tree Man

Island made said:


> Chris! That frame is pure genius and beautiful too!! I don't think your mind ever stops!


Thanks buddy, but im afraid my mind stopped a long time ago. Lol!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Very nice frames entered thus far

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

This challenge is tough. I've read through the rules and got myself hung up on 'the ability to ditch or pitch the frame under authoritative distress'...or something like that. I've been busted slinging in a National Park so this resonates with me. I figure if I designed the frame right I could keister it to avoid arrest, but then running off could be a struggle. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

treeman said:


> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go Ladies and Gentleman I submit to you my entries:
> 
> First up a quaint little oak pocket shooter that has been sitting around for a while because it caused me a "mild" case of carver's block :banghead: until this fine contest. I decided to leave as much as I could on this one the only sanding was to the forks and the bottom. The natural colors are beautiful and the texture of the wood feels amazing in the hand. Banded and tested with SimpleShot .65.
> 
> thumbnail (16).jpg thumbnail (17).jpg thumbnail (18).jpg thumbnail (15).jpg
> 
> Next up we have a cool little natural PFS. Again I decided to leave the natural coloring and texture because.. Well I like them :imslow: . Banded and tested with GZK .55.
> 
> thumbnail (10).jpg thumbnail (11).jpg thumbnail (12).jpg
> 
> My goal with these were to be pocket friendly and shootable. These were completed using only my carving knife and as few manual hand tools as possible. Both are finished in Danish Oil.
> 
> Had a blast building these for the contest. Hope to do one again. And to those who gave me advice and feedback during the builds "Thank you". Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Two fantastic entries right there!
Click to expand...

Thanks, @treeman ????


----------



## bingo

skarrd said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> these 2 are my first trys,they were partially started last month,one bark on,one bark off,the bark on came out a little long in the handle,but very comforatable to shoot,so i shortened the handle on the bark off,havent shot it yet but feels good in the hand. Both came from the same tree,both got polyurethaned [3 coats each] ,tried to stay in the natural poacher style,but i think a board cut may just be in the works
> 
> 
> 
> Some fine naturals brother!
> Thanks my friend,they are a start kind of admiring Bingos newest one
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks joe

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Island made said:


> Bingo, buddy, love that last one!!


Thanks bro 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

Skarrd... I think that might be quarter sawn oak. What ever it is, you did a good job of bringing that end grain out.

Treeman... That is a beautiful job man.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

It occurred to me that I did not have a slingshot frame for tubes in my collection, and it was time to change that. Here is my second submission for the ongoing SSOTM competition.

I have always had a marked liking for bent rod slingshots because of their pleasant weight and relatively compact dimensions. When made with the right rod thickness, they will handle the strongest bands without that dodgy feeling in the back of one's mind "is this OK"?

8 mm thick stainless steel rod is challenging to bend with a regular rod bender, but it can be done safely with the right precautions, as well as the patience to achieve the precise angles needed from a symmetrical point of view regarding the final frame shape. The smallest bend transitions depend on the distance between the large and small rod bender pins (25 mm in my case) and the possible combinations of dies with regard to the rod thickness concerned. A solidly mounted vice is an absolute must, as well as a basic jig mounted around the vice itself with drawn bending angles.

This particular slingshot is intended for a pinch grip hold, thanks to the extensions at the end of the fork bends on each side. The rubber tubing sleeves improve holding comfort and stability, are less slippery than the metal itself, and insulate when it's cold outside. The lower beech wood grip has finger grooves for ergonomic purposes.

The dimensions of this slingshot are as follows: total length: 12.5 cm, total width: 11 cm, inner fork width: 40 mm, distance between the pinch grip grooves: 8 cm. This slingshot weighs in at just under 200 grams.

This shooter will fit inside most pockets, and can without doubt handle the strongest rubber tubes for hunting. Tubes are quickly replaced. Stainless steel means it's weatherproof too: the woodwork was finished off with water-based wood sealant.

I have already mentioned this previously, but here is the rod bender I used for this project:

http://bacindustries.com/product3-bending-forming-tools-rod-mighty.php

A question for the tube experts among you: what tubes would you suggest for 9 mm (.38 cal.) steel ammo?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Pebble Shooter said:


> It occurred to me that I did not have a slingshot frame for tubes in my collection, and it was time to change that. Here is my second submission for the ongoing SSOTM competition.
> 
> I have always had a marked liking for bent rod slingshots because of their pleasant weight and relatively compact dimensions. When made with the right rod thickness, they will handle the strongest bands without that dodgy feeling in the back of one's mind "is this OK"?
> 
> 8 mm thick stainless steel rod is challenging to bend with a regular rod bender, but it can be done safely with the right precautions, as well as the patience to achieve the precise angles needed from a symmetrical point of view regarding the final frame shape. The smallest bend transitions depend on the distance between the large and small rod bender pins (25 mm in my case) and the possible combinations of dies with regard to the rod thickness concerned. A solidly mounted vice is an absolute must, as well as a basic jig mounted around the vice itself with drawn bending angles.
> 
> This particular slingshot is intended for a pinch grip hold, thanks to the extensions at the end of the fork bends on each side. The rubber tubing sleeves improve holding comfort and stability, are less slippery than the metal itself, and insulate when it's cold outside. The lower beech wood grip has finger grooves for ergonomic purposes.
> 
> The dimensions of this slingshot are as follows: total length: 12.5 cm, total width: 11 cm, inner fork width: 40 mm, distance between the pinch grip grooves: 8 cm. This slingshot weighs in at just under 200 grams.
> 
> This shooter will fit inside most pockets, and can without doubt handle the strongest rubber tubes for hunting. Tubes are quickly replaced. Stainless steel means it's weatherproof too: the woodwork was finished off with water-based wood sealant.
> 
> I have already mentioned this previously, but here is the rod bender I used for this project:
> 
> http://bacindustries.com/product3-bending-forming-tools-rod-mighty.php
> 
> A question for the tube experts among you: what tubes would you suggest for 9 mm (.38 cal.) steel ammo?


Wow Pebbles, you SMASHED that frame! Please put me on the list if you ever decide to make more! I'll do the handle myself. Not because I can, but to save you that extra work. Sweet job my friend! I've got a rod bender a while back and have experimented and have had success. I'll give it a go if I can find the right metal!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Pebble Shooter - nice frame.

1842 works great for me.


----------



## bingo

Mini mule natural coming up lol 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

bingo said:


> Mini mule natural coming up lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


NICE!


----------



## Stankard757

bingo said:


> Mini mule natural coming up lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


NICE!


----------



## Tree Man

Bingo thatll be an awesome shooter


----------



## bingo

Coming on 
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

bingo said:


> Coming on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


I'm loving this one. Great work!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Very nice mini mule bingo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

bingo said:


> Mini mule natural coming up lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Wicked cool!


----------



## skarrd

bingo said:


> Coming on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Perfect size


----------



## mattwalt

Nice shooter Bingo!


----------



## 31610

Here is my frame can ya guess what I made  I used 6mm purple black g10 and 2 mm blue g10 with a 2 mm aluminum core . Have 3/16 brass pins and ss to g tube


----------



## mattwalt

PB - nice work! Thats a slick frame.

AND it has a matching lanyard bead


----------



## 31610

U know the bead helps adjust the lanyard tension but I found u have make them small so that it doesn’t bug your hand . I never done this attachment system was a first for me seems to work well


----------



## cpu_melt_down

I've made a bit of progress...









Hopefully, I'll finish it up soon.


----------



## bingo

Nice work buddy 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Pebble Shooter said:


> It occurred to me that I did not have a slingshot frame for tubes in my collection, and it was time to change that. Here is my second submission for the ongoing SSOTM competition.
> 
> I have always had a marked liking for bent rod slingshots because of their pleasant weight and relatively compact dimensions. When made with the right rod thickness, they will handle the strongest bands without that dodgy feeling in the back of one's mind "is this OK"?
> 
> 8 mm thick stainless steel rod is challenging to bend with a regular rod bender, but it can be done safely with the right precautions, as well as the patience to achieve the precise angles needed from a symmetrical point of view regarding the final frame shape. The smallest bend transitions depend on the distance between the large and small rod bender pins (25 mm in my case) and the possible combinations of dies with regard to the rod thickness concerned. A solidly mounted vice is an absolute must, as well as a basic jig mounted around the vice itself with drawn bending angles.
> 
> This particular slingshot is intended for a pinch grip hold, thanks to the extensions at the end of the fork bends on each side. The rubber tubing sleeves improve holding comfort and stability, are less slippery than the metal itself, and insulate when it's cold outside. The lower beech wood grip has finger grooves for ergonomic purposes.
> 
> The dimensions of this slingshot are as follows: total length: 12.5 cm, total width: 11 cm, inner fork width: 40 mm, distance between the pinch grip grooves: 8 cm. This slingshot weighs in at just under 200 grams.
> 
> This shooter will fit inside most pockets, and can without doubt handle the strongest rubber tubes for hunting. Tubes are quickly replaced. Stainless steel means it's weatherproof too: the woodwork was finished off with water-based wood sealant.
> 
> I have already mentioned this previously, but here is the rod bender I used for this project:
> 
> http://bacindustries.com/product3-bending-forming-tools-rod-mighty.php
> 
> A question for the tube experts among you: what tubes would you suggest for 9 mm (.38 cal.) steel ammo?


I'm with MO; I'd buy one of those!


----------



## Island made

Jason, that is one beautiful frame!! My favourite of your thus far.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> U know the bead helps adjust the lanyard tension but I found u have make them small so that it doesn't bug your hand . I never done this attachment system was a first for me seems to work well


Shazam, you even got the holes lined up and straight too. I got all pumped up after seeing your frame and nearly created an FFF trying to add tube holes and slots to my creation (Fatal Fork Foulup). I am exhausted from being in the Fork ICU for the last hour. 'Plan your dive and dive your plan'! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

cpu_melt_down said:


> I've made a bit of progress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progress.jpg
> 
> Hopefully, I'll finish it up soon.


Wait!? Did you add that finger hook or did it come with the fork?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Port boy said:


> Here is my frame can ya guess what I made  I used 6mm purple black g10 and 2 mm blue g10 with a 2 mm aluminum core . Have 3/16 brass pins and ss to g tube


Dang Jason! That black and blue is absolutely stunning!! It's obvious you really took your time with this one. Well done my friend!!


----------



## bingo

Mine should be finished up And bands this week 
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

Dang Guys! Ya'll gettin' away from what I think a P.F. is supposed to be. I would have a fork of a time throwing any of these away. anic:


----------



## MOJAVE MO

flipgun said:


> Dang Guys! Ya'll gettin' away from what I think a P.F. is supposed to be. I would have a fork of a time throwing any of these away. anic:


Hang tight Flip! I've got a Pocket Frame in the works that you can try to toss over the hedge. The problem with my design is that it'll likely catch a thermocline and fly back and bust a tooth.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

meant to post this yesterday,but had to mow the yards before the rains hit today,finished and can cut with 5/8s marbles,should be a good rabbit slayer  oh And a Bead


----------



## mattwalt

Skarrd - sweet frame.


----------



## Ibojoe

That’s a dandy Skard!!


----------



## skarrd

thanks Matt,a bit bulky in a pocket,not to bad in a cargo pocket tho


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> That's a dandy Skard!!


Thanks Man


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Hey Brother Skaard! You've got extra tight lines on that frame, are you still using hand tools? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pebble Shooter

A very nice frame, Skarrd.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

bingo said:


> Mine should be finished up And bands this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Yo Bingo I can see the progression with your nattymule as you are moving along. Lines getting tighter and smoother along the way.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

MOJAVE MO said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine should be finished up And bands this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yo Bingo I can see the progression with your nattymule as you are moving along. Lines getting tighter and smoother along the way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yo mo hope you like it 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

I think that I missed something. Matt, are we supposed to throw these away? That would be a shame.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ibojoe said:


> I think that I missed something. Matt, are we supposed to throw these away? That would be a shame.


This was a quote from MattW earlier in the thread. I for one grabbed this notion as a way to keep from getting busted while poaching. But as he said, in this case we can pretend it will get tossed in the pond if we get cornered by the authorities for hunting without permission! 
........'Also disposability could be a factor - would it be something that can be easily tossed - or rather a bragging point for your friends. A lot of modern frames in the UK for this purpose are quite high-end customs.'.....

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

LOL no.

I just mentioned there is one school of thought that it could be a consideration. As Mo put it - if the game warden arrives it can be ditched.

If you look at many of the custom UK builders - Romany custom, Martin Whippet etc. They are usually high-cost and slick - more bragging rights down the pub deals.

Put simply these are stealthy compact hunters - and should be easily pocketable (Though arguably a jacket pocket is fine). So must be capable of taking suitable elastic.

Bil Hayes / Dayhiker have done a fair amount in similar styled US frames, Ring Finger Hunter / Lil Plinker etc. Simple Shot Dead Ringer / Torque (also the Champ frames), The smaller Wasp frames, though the Deltawing due to its shape is fairly pocketable.


----------



## mattwalt

I'd think broadly speaking many of the same considerations would be made for an EDC type frame.


----------



## bingo

This isy poaching friend finished up wee magnet landyard afew shots ready varnished up 60 mm pouch sumikie.7 mini mule 






























Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Great looking frame bingo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> Hey Brother Skaard! You've got extra tight lines on that frame, are you still using hand tools?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


used an electric jig saw and belt sander for rough then on to rasps and Bunches of sandpaper,that wood was like working stone


----------



## skarrd

Pebble Shooter said:


> A very nice frame, Skarrd.


Thank You,it was a trial,but its shootability outweighs the effort put in


----------



## skarrd

bingo said:


> This isy poaching friend finished up wee magnet landyard afew shots ready varnished up 60 mm pouch sumikie.7 mini mule
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Wow! excellent frame!


----------



## 31610

Island made said:


> Jason, that is one beautiful frame!! My favourite of your thus far.


thanks Shane its a plum crazy frame


----------



## bingo

Afew outdoor pics 






























Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Bingo that frame came out sweet - looks like its an awesome shooter.


----------



## bingo

Cheers Matt shoots well 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

All of these good lookin' frames and I have just got to come up with this, what I think of as a poachers friend.











































Champagne tubes, tabs and a pinkie lanyard. I took the rough stick and clamped the forks and handle in my bench vice and broke them off one at a time. The tabs eliminated worrying about the rough ends and quiets the tubes. The tubes blend better in the rough than any color bands would. The wrap-n-tuck on the forks and tube ties is rough looking, but the reason behind that is if you pull the ends of the wraps, they will unravel. The tubes pull free easily from the tabs then and the tabs will fall off when you pull the wrap ends for them. The lanyard is just a loop of para or leather looped through the crotch of the fork twisted a couple of times and looped around the handle, super easy to remove if you want/have to.

So, pocket sized, disassembles easy, game capable and hides in the rough very well.

You Guys keep sanding.


----------



## mattwalt

Flipgun - that would work


----------



## MOJAVE MO

LOL Flip!! I was looking! That's a covert poacher AND you saved $8.61 on cloth camo tape!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I present to you my First entry which I fondly call the $#@!&.
I have been saving this fork for so long that the expectation of creating something brilliant became my biggest hurdle. This Sling-o-Rang has to go back into the shop to see if I can create a fix for the funky fork tips and the squint banding grooves that ain't gonna hold. I can hear the bands ties creeping and it's just sitting there!
I'm gonna bring this fork back into the competition before months end...maybe. 















































































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Mo - ever since you mentioned your Japanese heritage - I've noticed a certain aesthetic simplicity... Thats nice. Pity the one pick makes the front look flatter than it seems to be.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

This entry is something I told myself I'd never do. I call it the 'Oakie'. It is a cut off of a dead Pecan tree next door. Sanded to 220grit and a double rub of Teak Oil followed by paste wax.
Before you get all political and offended, Oakie is my last name.
I grew up on a Dairy Farm. We moved to town when I was 8 so I could 'meet other kids and go to school'. I didn't take long to get painted into a corner by those nasty little city kids that I was now a ******* country kid with a name like Oakie from Muskogee.
Suffice to say I think I fought every kid I could catch through 3 counties. It took me a long time to let go of those memories and get past it. And so when I first saw Rufus Hussey I cringed and said, "No way, I ain't shooting a half-dried cut piece of nuthin' no matter what happens".
And here we are. I already love this thing. It isn't even really a pinch grip. It just pivots through my hand right behind my middle finger. It is banded with Hulk Rubber so it will do the damage a good poacher should. It is so rigid and dense that I think I could drive it straight through an orbital cavity into the brain should the occasion present itself (like a Highschool Reunion). This could be my only entry into the August SSOTM if I can come to terms with the Oakie in me.












































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> Mo - ever since you mentioned your Japanese heritage - I've noticed a certain aesthetic simplicity... Thats nice. Pity the one pick makes the front look flatter than it seems to be.


I see that. From the other side it shows a deep sweep and curve. It'll be hard for me not to make the fork correction and bring it back around now!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Mojave, that is truly a work of art. Beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tree Man

flipgun said:


> All of these good lookin' frames and I have just got to come up with this, what I think of as a poachers friend.
> IMG_0314.jpg IMG_0315.jpg
> IMG_0320.jpg IMG_0319.jpg
> IMG_0316.jpg IMG_0317.jpg
> 
> Champagne tubes, tabs and a pinkie lanyard. I took the rough stick and clamped the forks and handle in my bench vice and broke them off one at a time. The tabs eliminated worrying about the rough ends and quiets the tubes. The tubes blend better in the rough than any color bands would. The wrap-n-tuck on the forks and tube ties is rough looking, but the reason behind that is if you pull the ends of the wraps, they will unravel. The tubes pull free easily from the tabs then and the tabs will fall off when you pull the wrap ends for them. The lanyard is just a loop of para or leather looped through the crotch of the fork twisted a couple of times and looped around the handle, super easy to remove if you want/have to.
> So, pocket sized, disassembles easy, game capable and hides in the rough very well.
> You Guys keep sanding.


My friend, that frame is the TRUTH!!


----------



## 31610

nice one Mo looking good


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Pebble Shooter said:


> Mojave, that is truly a work of art. Beautiful!


Thanks so much Pebbles. It does need a little technical adjustment though. I need to consult the SlingGods and my Carving Coach for some advice!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> nice one Mo looking good


But you do see the misfire right? I gotta figure out how to wrangle the fork tips. Deeper grooves, add grooves to the sides? I managed to get the grooves in the same orientation to each other, but sort of slanted which isn't helping with the slippage.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

I know that problem all so well Mo pickle bone frames do same thing to me . U get the bands set up than they slide down after a couple shots . I have faith in ya Mo


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> I know that problem all so well Mo pickle bone frames do same thing to me . U get the bands set up than they slide down after a couple shots . I have faith in ya Mo


I will take the faith. But I did notice you didn't give me any advice on the matter!? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

All is fair in love and war and ssotm haha . About the only thing I can see u doing maybe try come around a little more or deeper I think your only options . Done sand the tips to a glass finish I had to rough them up


----------



## 31610

U could do tabs Mo that solve it


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> U could do tabs Mo that solve it


You been talking to the Treeman?? Haha.... That's the plan! Maybe a lanyard bead too!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

U could jam some eyelets in it haha


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> U could jam some eyelets in it haha


Whoa?! That sounds a little harsh no? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Lol ya just funning ya it’s a mint looking frame Mo


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Nice one MO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Lol ya just funning ya it's a mint looking frame Mo


JaJa! Back atcha'...just wait till you smell what the Mo is cookin'!!?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice one MO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks SnS! But I do need to tweek it a pinch. After I banded it I set it on the stool and could hear the ties just trying to vibrate off the fork tips.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

flipgun said:


> All of these good lookin' frames and I have just got to come up with this, what I think of as a poachers friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0314.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0315.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0320.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0319.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0316.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0317.jpg
> 
> Champagne tubes, tabs and a pinkie lanyard. I took the rough stick and clamped the forks and handle in my bench vice and broke them off one at a time. The tabs eliminated worrying about the rough ends and quiets the tubes. The tubes blend better in the rough than any color bands would. The wrap-n-tuck on the forks and tube ties is rough looking, but the reason behind that is if you pull the ends of the wraps, they will unravel. The tubes pull free easily from the tabs then and the tabs will fall off when you pull the wrap ends for them. The lanyard is just a loop of para or leather looped through the crotch of the fork twisted a couple of times and looped around the handle, super easy to remove if you want/have to.
> 
> So, pocket sized, disassembles easy, game capable and hides in the rough very well.
> 
> You Guys keep sanding.


winner winner pheasant dinner this is truly a poachers friend


----------



## flipgun

Thank you Sir!


----------



## Alfred E.M.

MOJAVE MO said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one MO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks SnS! But I do need to tweek it a pinch. After I banded it I set it on the stool and could hear the ties just trying to vibrate off the fork tips.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

*If you have tying grooves, betcha clear ribbon wound very tight would lock 'em down. *


----------



## hoggy

awesome thread


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Mojave, I ran into the same band slippage problem (horizontal natural fork tips) myself with two naturals of a similar size I recently made, and had to make corrections:

To solve the problem, I extended the grooves via the inner section of the forks to the other side of the fork tips, while leaving the outer fork side untouched, as there is no band slippage there.

To ensure grooves at the same height, I measure and pencil mark the placement of the groove on all relevant sides using a protractor, carefully saw 1 mm depth where the lines have been drawn, then carefully use the rasp edge to extend the groove, and then use a round file (usually 6 mm in diameter) to create the final groove as required. This avoids slippage of the round file on such irregular surfaces and resulting non-linear grooves. Maybe a bit tedious, but it works every time.

A minimum groove depth of roughly 1.5 mm is necessary to avoid the bands slipping up, particularly on the 45 degrees inner fork sides. In terms of structural fork strength, you should be OK doing this, according to the fork wood thickness (hardwood) I see in your photos. It should not harm the overall aesthetics of your design.

Hope this helps. B)


----------



## MOJAVE MO

That some sweet tech-talk Pebble! If I can get the wife to go out for an hour I should be able to dig into this fork a little!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Alfred E.M. said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one MO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks SnS! But I do need to tweek it a pinch. After I banded it I set it on the stool and could hear the ties just trying to vibrate off the fork tips.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If you have tying grooves, betcha clear ribbon wound very tight would lock 'em down. *
Click to expand...

Okay Alfred. This is the second time you have explained the validity of the clear tying ribbon. I'm ordering some today. I do like how clean it looks and lays down the profile better that the stack of wound up rubber band that I have now. It will also allow me to ditch my ziplock back full of cutoffs that I rummage through looking for same colors and equal lengths.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

MOJAVE MO said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one MO
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks SnS! But I do need to tweek it a pinch. After I banded it I set it on the stool and could hear the ties just trying to vibrate off the fork tips.
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If you have tying grooves, betcha clear ribbon wound very tight would lock 'em down. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay Alfred. This is the second time you have explained the validity of the clear tying ribbon. I'm ordering some today. I do like how clean it looks and lays down the profile better that the stack of wound up rubber band that I have now. It will also allow me to ditch my ziplock back full of cutoffs that I rummage through looking for same colors and equal lengths.
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

hey he is right about the ribbon it's good stuff Mo ! I have 5 rolls and it works good I was going to leave u hanging for a while before I told ya about it


----------



## mattwalt

I use a similar tying 'ribbon' they work very well.


----------



## 31610

So no one is going to take a crack at the frame design?


----------



## 31610

mattwalt said:


> I use a similar tying 'ribbon' they work very well.


almost hurts your fingers if u tie up to many band sets lol


----------



## mattwalt

Port boy said:


> So no one is going to take a crack at the frame design?


Looks like a pygmy hunter (but could be a ferret hunter or boyshot) - obviously with YSYEO ties.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> So no one is going to take a crack at the frame design?


I thought it was a little strange you didn't mention it earlier. I was going to say it looked like one of my designs, but I don't have any.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

Mo...

Now that first one is a beaut! I really like the curvy shape. I'd mark the grove lines carefully the same distance all the way around the forks, then follow the lines with a hacksaw. Make another set of lines about 1/8" lower than the first, round the space out with a chainsaw file , finish with a nail wrapped with sand paper.

I note that you are holding it in your left hand, must be going to make a trade with it.

I have some pecan that I scrounged up, but haven't worked any of it. I'm a little disappointed with the grain that I see in yours. I wonder if we could toast it or maybe a quick dip in rusty vinegar? If all else fails, I suppose I could frack it.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SJAaz said:


> Mo...
> Now that first one is a beaut! I really like the curvy shape. I'd mark the grove lines carefully the same distance all the way around the forks, then follow the lines with a hacksaw. Make another set of lines about 1/8" lower than the first, round the space out with a chainsaw file , finish with a nail wrapped with sand paper.
> I note that you are holding it in your left hand, must be going to make a trade with it.
> I have some pecan that I scrounged up, but haven't worked any of it. I'm a little disappointed with the grain that I see in yours. I wonder if we could toast it or maybe a quick dip in rusty vinegar? If all else fails, I suppose I could frack it.


I read your heat beaten' mind my friend! Check out what happened this morning! And yes, that Pecan problem!? It looks and feels like bone, but it needs some ageing right?? I didn't want to say it out loud but I carved it for a RHH. However, as a typical MoJob it feels better as a LHH.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Okay SlingFans. I borrowed every single tip you tossed my way, added some Portboy Faith, ordered some clear ribbon wrap, burned a pouch for the SlingGods, and then this happened. I can't decide if I am thrilled or relieved. Before you ask, that handle is designed for 'QuickDraw' pocketability. It also slips under a belt or into a waist band like a hot knife through butter! I'll shoot it in a few days after I relax a little. The Forum Wins Again! 
*Extra Photos for the Judges Gallery*





































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Perfect!


----------



## mattwalt

Still think thats a sexy frame mo - she's got curves.


----------



## Ordo

What a beauty sir MO!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ordo said:


> What a beauty sir MO!


Ordo. You aren't gonna believe it, but I kept going.
My Carving Coach said, 
"Junior, I'm looking at Peghead!"
I said,
"No Way. I'm not ready for that!"
He said,
"Peghead. All the way! "
I said,
"Not possible. No Peghead!"
He said,
"Peghead." Then he hung up on me.
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Looks great MO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Looks great MO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Peghead that dog or get out of the competition". His exact words.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hulla Baloo

Wow. You've come a long way Mo.

That's a beauty.


----------



## Stankard757

She's looking good


----------



## Island made

Mo, mo, mo mo MO! That’s a gorgeous, curvy, sexy sling.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Hulla Baloo said:


> Wow. You've come a long way Mo.
> 
> That's a beauty.


Thanks for waiting around Hulla!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Stankard757 said:


> She's looking good


I got going and couldn't stop. At this point I am thankful it isn't an Altoids Shooter.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Island made said:


> Mo, mo, mo mo MO! That's a gorgeous, curvy, sexy sling.


Haha! Thanks Shane. More importantly it SHOULD hold onto a set of flats no matter how ugly I tie them on!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

mattwalt said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So no one is going to take a crack at the frame design?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a pygmy hunter (but could be a ferret hunter or boyshot) - obviously with YSYEO ties.
Click to expand...

your pretty dang close Matt man ! I have wanted to do one for awhile cool little frame


----------



## 31610

MOJAVE MO said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So no one is going to take a crack at the frame design?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a little strange you didn't mention it earlier. I was going to say it looked like one of my designs, but I don't have any.
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

o your a funny duck


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So no one is going to take a crack at the frame design?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a little strange you didn't mention it earlier. I was going to say it looked like one of my designs, but I don't have any.
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o your a funny duck
Click to expand...

I KNEW it was a Micro Ranger!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

MOJAVE MO said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So no one is going to take a crack at the frame design?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a little strange you didn't mention it earlier. I was going to say it looked like one of my designs, but I don't have any.
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o your a funny duck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I KNEW it was a Micro Ranger!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 I did lose some shape in building it but that's how she goes boys ! He Mo that port boy faith works pretty dang good and your coach should get a metal he has work wonders with u ;-)


----------



## AUSSIE4

So many good looking slingshots that you all have made!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Unbelievable. I showed my frame to my wife.
She said,
"I like it. But make it a PegHead."
I said,
"What?! It IS a PegHead!!"
She said,
"Nope. You stopped short."
I said,
"WTH do you know about Pegheads?"
She said,
"Peghead."
It is only the experience of carving on 500 trees that will stop this ridiculous trial and error format. I look forward to looking at a stick one day and knowing exactly how it will turn out before I even begin cutting it up!
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Mo - sometimes you need to stop fiddling earlier


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> Mo - sometimes you need to stop fiddling earlier


That is exactly what I told her. I still have enough lumber for a PFS, or maybe a Curvy Conus!? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

ooo - curvy PFS...


----------



## mattwalt

I think it was nailed here










Though understand once banded this one would still look great.










But think with the stubbier posts you may have lost some of the sexiness. Would be interesting to see it banded.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I can't disagree. I may have lived at version #1 if I could've gotten the bands to stick. I didn't take photos but the version before that had tube holes and slots! The good news is that I made a poly-mould of #1 and will have a few hundred coming out of the kayak factory just in time for Christmas. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Matt man has a very valid point sir Mo


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Matt man has a very valid point sir Mo


I wonder when we will have a SSOTM Competition for spoons!? I'm not giving in to your Micro Ranger! I've got wood left. Just wait!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Haha well it’s the 20 th of August Mo it’s time for u to get down to business fella . Let’s play ball that’s what u southern boys say ya


----------



## mattwalt

Tell you what mo - as this is based on photographs and you're able to posts as many entries as you like. Choose one of the renditions you like most for that one


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> Tell you what mo - as this is based on photographs and you're able to posts as many entries as you like. Choose one of the renditions you like most for that one


Ha! No way Jose'! I am going to make this a fair fight! It's for all the marbles, the whole enchilada, the Red White and Blue and all of the little people too! I'm bringing out the big guns right now. No sling shall be left behind!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

I new u would not take the handicap Mo that’s the spirit.


----------



## 31610

Ok Mo


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Ok Mo


Dude! I had no clue that this many people lived in Canada?!  My focus is lazerbeam right now. Not even a sing-along with Justin Trudeau will throw me off my game!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quercusuber

MOJAVE MO said:


> Okay SlingFans. I borrowed every single tip you tossed my way, added some Portboy Faith, ordered some clear ribbon wrap, burned a pouch for the SlingGods, and then this happened. I can't decide if I am thrilled or relieved. Before you ask, that handle is designed for 'QuickDraw' pocketability. It also slips under a belt or into a waist band like a hot knife through butter! I'll shoot it in a few days after I relax a little. The Forum Wins Again!
> *Extra Photos for the Judges Gallery*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


My goodness, what a BEAUTIFUL natural frame!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

You were really inspired when you carved this one!!!

CONGRATULATIONS, sir!!!

Q


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Quercusuber said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay SlingFans. I borrowed every single tip you tossed my way, added some Portboy Faith, ordered some clear ribbon wrap, burned a pouch for the SlingGods, and then this happened. I can't decide if I am thrilled or relieved. Before you ask, that handle is designed for 'QuickDraw' pocketability. It also slips under a belt or into a waist band like a hot knife through butter! I'll shoot it in a few days after I relax a little. The Forum Wins Again!
> *Extra Photos for the Judges Gallery*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness, what a BEAUTIFUL natural frame!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
> You were really inspired when you carved this one!!!
> CONGRATULATIONS, sir!!!
> Q
Click to expand...

Stay tuned Q! I can't stop 'finessing' it! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

mo..

"WTH do you know about Pegheads?"
She said,
"Peghead."

Mayhaps she married one! :rofl:


----------



## mattwalt

Thats exactly what she said...


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SJAaz said:


> mo..
> 
> "WTH do you know about Pegheads?"
> She said,
> "Peghead."
> 
> Mayhaps she married one! :rofl:


Ok. That's funny! Now let's just all take a deep breath. "From the ashes of disaster grow the slingshots of success!" ChittyChittyBangBang

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> Okay SlingFans. I borrowed every single tip you tossed my way, added some Portboy Faith, ordered some clear ribbon wrap, burned a pouch for the SlingGods, and then this happened. I can't decide if I am thrilled or relieved. Before you ask, that handle is designed for 'QuickDraw' pocketability. It also slips under a belt or into a waist band like a hot knife through butter! I'll shoot it in a few days after I relax a little. The Forum Wins Again!
> *Extra Photos for the Judges Gallery*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Wow Mo,that is Perfect right there,no peghead,lol,however my Pecan wood hasnt shown that pretty of a grain in it,,,,,yet


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Okay. You are all probably as tired of this frame as I am right about now. However! This is the REAL and ACTUAL FINAL version of my SSOTM entry. This I assure you. If this frame could talk it would be dropping effbombs if it knew the journey I was going to take it on. I agree that it might be a little less 'edgy' that a true day-to-day UK poacher but it'll do the work. I'll give it a couple of days to dry before I band it and go kill a pinecone with it. Then I will ship it off to an unsuspecting Forum member!
Whose is next???! 






























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

LOL Mo - you may actually pull that back from the dead 

Now leave it alone!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> LOL Mo - you may actually pull that back from the dead
> 
> Now leave it alone!


I just locked it in the gun safe.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

That's good! I'se just about say, "MO. PUT. IT. DOWN!" :nono:

You gotta know when to quit. I have "improved" on good shooters until I made them into nice firewood.


----------



## Ibojoe

Good morning my slingshot friends. It's been a busy month. I started out to try to put a curvy peach fork inside of 2 pieces of African leopard wood and make a J-5 Pocket Parasite. That was tricky to say the least. All three parts started out 3/4 " thick. Then what kind of band attachment? Well I've had a patent pending on a mechanism that gathers up the bands inside the handle so after reading MATTWALT's instructions about 10 times I thought this would be a good time to showcase it. With the thumb screw loosened just load the pouch and pull em out and never miss that shot opportunity again. 
So here's my entry. Hope you guys like it.

Note: Thanks to Flipgun for the tubes and Rayshot for the beautiful Roo pouch.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

What??! That is just plain magical Joe. Your SlingBrain is amazing!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Thanks Mo!


----------



## Stankard757

That's freaking awesome!!


----------



## mattwalt

Ibojoe comes out swinging... Thats a sweet frame!


----------



## Island made

That is AMAZING my friend! Pure genius!


----------



## Ibojoe

I had a big ol water moccasin swim within 2 yards of me and I bumbled with unwrapping my bands till he was way away and of course I missed and haven’t seen that sucker since! That’s what got the wheels turning.


----------



## mattwalt

Matching curves must have been fun


----------



## Ibojoe

That was the hardest part.


----------



## Tree Man

Ok. A curvy hollow core? Gorgeous and exotic woods? An ingenious attachment and storage mechanism? A finish that looks like its dipped in glass? All from a great dude which means I can't even hate you for this. Geez Joseph! Lol. 
A complete masterpiece from soup to nuts!


----------



## 31610

Ladies and gentlemen the Mo show has bin shut dooown ! Wow Joe I am a loss for words that’s a cool frame


----------



## SJAaz

Now Joe.... That is some fancy thinking there. And on top of that, beautiful finish! I worry tho, that in your excitement to share, you may have made a mistake.

By showing this in the "poacher" round, You disqualified your self for the "Best looking, best finished, best laminate, most creative" contest coming up!

Folks are going to say "ya, but it aint sneaky and low down enough for a poacher".


----------



## mattwalt

Treeman - agreed. Thats some technical artistry


----------



## hoggy

Port boy said:


> So no one is going to take a crack at the frame design?


ugh, ugh, me like


----------



## hoggy

GREAT entries one & all.


----------



## Ibojoe

SJAaz said:


> Now Joe.... That is some fancy thinking there. And on top of that, beautiful finish! I worry tho, that in your excitement to share, you may have made a mistake.
> By showing this in the "poacher" round, You disqualified your self for the "Best looking, best finished, best laminate, most creative" contest coming up!
> Folks are going to say "ya, but it aint sneaky and low down enough for a poacher".


Wow. I just went back to MATTWALT'a first post. I didn't see anything about that. Sorry


----------



## Hulla Baloo

Joe's getting a little carried away with himself now. Ingenious and beautiful. You know what you should do Joe? Jump on Twitter and tell Elon you'd like to go to Mars- we need guys like you on Mars. Show him this frame. You'll be a shoo-in.

Exceptional work. :thumbsup:

Edit: Wow.


----------



## flipgun

WOW! Joe,


----------



## mattwalt

Ibojoe said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now Joe.... That is some fancy thinking there. And on top of that, beautiful finish! I worry tho, that in your excitement to share, you may have made a mistake.
> By showing this in the "poacher" round, You disqualified your self for the "Best looking, best finished, best laminate, most creative" contest coming up!
> Folks are going to say "ya, but it aint sneaky and low down enough for a poacher".
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. I just went back to MATTWALT'a first post. I didn't see anything about that. Sorry
Click to expand...

LOL - don't take that comment seriously. I actually think there are a few points on that which are absolutely spot on. At very least it would fit in a jacket pocket. The bands are a touch of genius - nice seeing those taken into account.


----------



## Catapults and Carving

That’s an absolute masterpiece joe! Bravo sir


----------



## Ibojoe

mattwalt said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now Joe.... That is some fancy thinking there. And on top of that, beautiful finish! I worry tho, that in your excitement to share, you may have made a mistake.
> By showing this in the "poacher" round, You disqualified your self for the "Best looking, best finished, best laminate, most creative" contest coming up!
> Folks are going to say "ya, but it aint sneaky and low down enough for a poacher".
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. I just went back to MATTWALT'a first post. I didn't see anything about that. Sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL - don't take that comment seriously. I actually think there are a few points on that which are absolutely spot on. At very least it would fit in a jacket pocket. The bands are a touch of genius - nice seeing those taken into account.
Click to expand...

Man a Pocket Parasite is a smaller than an Axiom Champ. 3 1/4 x 4 1/2. Gets lost in a front pocket. Especially without the bands being wrapped around it. Have you told us what builds are coming up in the future?


----------



## Ibojoe

[quote name="Catapults and Carving" post="1445464" timestamp="1598129563"]That's an absolute masterpiece joe! Bravo sir[/quoteThanks a bunch Carl.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Words fail Joe, I couldn't add much to the well deserved awe and praise. I hope the serpent has his affairs in order.*


----------



## Ibojoe

[quote name="Alfred E.M." post="1445478" timestamp="1598133130"]*Words fail Joe, I couldn't add much to the well deserved awe and praise. I hope the serpent has his affairs in order.*[/quote 
Thanks buddy. The word must be out cause he hasn't shown himself. LoL


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

WOW Joe, that is an amazing piece of craftsmanship at it's finest Sir....bow down

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Absolute beauty 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

WOW!!!


----------



## Xring11

Ibojoe said:


> Good morning my slingshot friends. It's been a busy month. I started out to try to put a curvy peach fork inside of 2 pieces of African leopard wood and make a J-5 Pocket Parasite. That was tricky to say the least. All three parts started out 3/4 " thick. Then what kind of band attachment? Well I've had a patent pending on a mechanism that gathers up the bands inside the handle so after reading MATTWALT's instructions about 10 times I thought this would be a good time to showcase it. With the thumb screw loosened just load the pouch and pull em out and never miss that shot opportunity again.
> So here's my entry. Hope you guys like it.
> 
> Note: Thanks to Flipgun for the tubes and Rayshot for the beautiful Roo pouch.


Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ibojoe said:


> Good morning my slingshot friends. It's been a busy month. I started out to try to put a curvy peach fork inside of 2 pieces of African leopard wood and make a J-5 Pocket Parasite. That was tricky to say the least. All three parts started out 3/4 " thick. Then what kind of band attachment? Well I've had a patent pending on a mechanism that gathers up the bands inside the handle so after reading MATTWALT's instructions about 10 times I thought this would be a good time to showcase it. With the thumb screw loosened just load the pouch and pull em out and never miss that shot opportunity again.
> So here's my entry. Hope you guys like it.
> 
> Note: Thanks to Flipgun for the tubes and Rayshot for the beautiful Roo pouch.


Holy smokes!!!!! Buddy thats amazing .. You got my vote 100%!!!! You have outdone yourself my friend! .. That thing looks too cool for school .. I love how clean it looks not having the bands hanging out.. Just looks solid! .. And ready to be shot .. Love the curves you did eliminating the need for swells .. Very clever buddy .. And love the choices of wood you used.. I would poach with this all day! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Ibojoe, that's inventive thinking at its best: getting that curvature right must have been challenging, to say the least. Stunning woodwork too!


----------



## SJAaz

Ibojoe said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now Joe.... That is some fancy thinking there. And on top of that, beautiful finish! I worry tho, that in your excitement to share, you may have made a mistake.
> By showing this in the "poacher" round, You disqualified your self for the "Best looking, best finished, best laminate, most creative" contest coming up!
> Folks are going to say "ya, but it aint sneaky and low down enough for a poacher".
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. I just went back to MATTWALT'a first post. I didn't see anything about that. Sorry
Click to expand...

Well, lets see if you can't do a little better next time....


----------



## 31610

Ok. An anyone guess this frame  this is a true poor mans frame made from white oak skid board and dollar store ca . Fork tips r 20mm frame is 20mm wide and stands about 95mm tall rubbed down with rusty vinegar it’s a true pocket rider


----------



## mattwalt

Port Boy - let me say your building has always been very good - but the work in the last few months is definitely on another level. Thats a sweet frame!

Even Mo's frames are suddenly way better - whats the world coming too...

Wait - its ever since Mo had that sling-god all buttered up in BLO...


----------



## mattwalt

PB - Ax-Champ?


----------



## 31610

Ya my best try at a champ I got it not bad but it’s a small frame lol . I don’t think Mo sling god helped me I am on wrong side of the boarder . For the record my coach quit last year said I can not be trained ;-)


----------



## mattwalt

Its an African god originally - think it works across borders. Don't mess with these things. African gods and mythical elements are brutal. One (the Tikoloshe) will remove your brains while you sleep with a hot wire (people genuinely sleep with bricks under the legs of beds to prevent them getting the chance (apparently they are short)... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tikoloshe

The Ax Champ is a small frame - think people only realise when they have one in hand. Capable though if I was in on the builds probably would have been one of the designs I seriously considered making.


----------



## 31610

Haha ya this fella not messing with MOs sling god that’s for sure ! Mo is a trained professional I am a simple man . The champ is definitely a little sweetie of a frame u definitely need to make one Matt man right up your alley trust me


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> Port Boy - let me say your building has always been very good - but the work in the last few months is definitely on another level. Thats a sweet frame!
> 
> Even Mo's frames are suddenly way better - whats the world coming too...
> 
> Wait - its ever since Mo had that sling-god all buttered up in BLO...


I told PB the same things about his last 5 frames. But that made is sound like the 5 before that were schatt. It is inspiring to see the master carvers and makers on the Forum that actually get better with each project after years of practicing the art.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Haha ya this fella not messing with MOs sling god that's for sure ! Mo is a trained professional I am a simple man . The champ is definitely a little sweetie of a frame u definitely need to make one Matt man right up your alley trust me


The SlingGods have not been easy on me. They didn't tell me that Ibjoe was going to bring the voodoo wood magic and make a mechanical. Your AxeChamp is like a pound of rock salt in a sling wound. The Ouji Board keeps repeating the same thing over and over. 'that ain't a peghead'.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Haha ya Joe is not from this planet he is a higher species than I . Ya this boy not doing a peg head ever I like the old school frames


----------



## Stankard757

Port boy said:


> Ok. An anyone guess this frame  this is a true poor mans frame made from white oak skid board and dollar store ca . Fork tips r 20mm frame is 20mm wide and stands about 95mm tall rubbed down with rusty vinegar it's a true pocket rider


I must be a poor man because I love it.


----------



## SJAaz

mattwalt said:


> Port Boy - let me say your building has always been very good - but the work in the last few months is definitely on another level. Thats a sweet frame!
> 
> Even Mo's frames are suddenly way better - whats the world coming too...
> 
> Wait - its ever since Mo had that sling-god all buttered up in BLO...


It's either that or Joe and Chris and Q, and Shane have set the bar so high that the rest of us are getting drug along in their wake. Gives us all something to shoot for.


----------



## Ibojoe

Love that Champ buddy! What you've improved on is that darned super finish. That's one pretty skid board. The Champ should be everybodys favorite frame. I've had 5 in my pockets at the same time before..
Awesome job my friend!


----------



## SJAaz

P B ...

That finish is just plain beautiful! That is most assuredly a top notch sling! Great job.


----------



## bingo

Absolute cracker Jason works awesome guy that's a nailer 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

SjAz - luckily Sharker hasn't caught on yet...

Hoping Joey submits somthing - this one is totally his wheelhouse.


----------



## 31610

Stankard757 said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. An anyone guess this frame  this is a true poor mans frame made from white oak skid board and dollar store ca . Fork tips r 20mm frame is 20mm wide and stands about 95mm tall rubbed down with rusty vinegar it's a true pocket rider
> 
> 
> 
> I must be a poor man because I love it.
Click to expand...

thanks man always feels good making something new from the old and used ;-)


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> Love that Champ buddy! What you've improved on is that darned super finish. That's one pretty skid board. The Champ should be everybodys favorite frame. I've had 5 in my pockets at the same time before..
> Awesome job my friend!


 thanks Joe man I hate ca finishing it's so finicky if u don't build enough up and burn into work piece and scratch on finish on wood u can ever get it back . I am getting better at fixing my mistakes lol .


----------



## 31610

SJAaz said:


> P B ...
> That finish is just plain beautiful! That is most assuredly a top notch sling! Great job.


ya I got lucky on this one thanks fella


----------



## 31610

bingo said:


> Absolute cracker Jason works awesome guy that's a nailer
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


thanks John it's coming to u ! I not even going to shoot it I let u get the first fork hit haha I think your going to like it . It's nice and small how ya like em bro


----------



## 31610

mattwalt said:


> SjAz - luckily Sharker hasn't caught on yet...
> 
> Hoping Joey submits somthing - this one is totally his wheelhouse.


no sharker or Joey haha starker would make a 2000 piece frame from different woods and gods only knows J5 do probably has a cave mans toe from the desert to cast into resin with some petrified Rose wood keep this thread on the down low ;-)


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute cracker Jason works awesome guy that's a nailer
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> thanks John it's coming to u ! I not even going to shoot it I let u get the first fork hit haha I think your going to like it . It's nice and small how ya like em bro
Click to expand...

Dude that's awesome gony be in the pocket at all times this year as you mo am no shooting too good haha 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Valery

Здравствуйте, господа!

Я покажу тебе свою работу. Мне удобнее всего стрелять из рогаток с развилкой шириной 90-100 миллиметров. Однако полноразмерную рогатку неудобно носить в кармане. Я попытался устранить это противоречие. Я провел несколько вечеров с напильником и вот что получилось: габаритные размеры в сложенном виде 100х72 мм, в открытом - 100х122 мм, толщина 17 мм, вес 116 грамм. Легко помещается в любом кармане.

Замок прост, подпружиненный ползунок помещается в соответствующий вырез в рукоятке. Наконечник ползунка имеет небольшую конусность, которая автоматически выбирает зазоры запирающего механизма. В открытом положении ручка полностью неподвижна.

Для качества отделки, пожалуйста, не пинайте сильно, это скорее рабочий прототип. А также извините за мой плохой английский, Google translator знает его лучше меня. Восторженные отзывы приветствуются, а конструктивная критика принимается.


----------



## mattwalt

valery - thats a cool setup.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Another mechanical??! I'll translate later, or get Sjaz to do it, his Russian is spot -on!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Valery

I will try again to insert the text in English. 

Hello, gentlemen! I'll show you my work. I'm most comfortable shooting slingshots with a fork width of 90-100 millimeters. However, a full-size slingshot is inconvenient to carry in your pocket. I tried to eliminate this contradiction. I spent several evenings with a file and this is what happened: overall dimensions in folded form 100x72 mm, in open - 100x122 mm, thickness 17 mm, weight 116 grams. Easily fits in any pocket. The lock is simple, the spring-loaded slider fits into the corresponding cutout in the handle. The tip of the slider has a small taper, which automatically selects the gaps of the locking mechanism. In the open position, the handle is completely stationary. For the quality of the finish, please do not kick much, this is rather a working prototype. And also sorry for my poor English, Google translator knows it better than me. Rave reviews are welcome, and constructive criticism is accepted.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Valery said:


> I will try again to insert the text in English.
> Hello, gentlemen! I'll show you my work. I'm most comfortable shooting slingshots with a fork width of 90-100 millimeters. However, a full-size slingshot is inconvenient to carry in your pocket. I tried to eliminate this contradiction. I spent several evenings with a file and this is what happened: overall dimensions in folded form 100x72 mm, in open - 100x122 mm, thickness 17 mm, weight 116 grams. Easily fits in any pocket. The lock is simple, the spring-loaded slider fits into the corresponding cutout in the handle. The tip of the slider has a small taper, which automatically selects the gaps of the locking mechanism. In the open position, the handle is completely stationary. For the quality of the finish, please do not kick much, this is rather a working prototype. And also sorry for my poor English, Google translator knows it better than me. Rave reviews are welcome, and constructive criticism is accepted.


Outstanding work Valery!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

Very clever!


----------



## Stankard757

Sweet frame! Switch blade SS


----------



## Ibojoe

Is that a blade or a handle? Either way ITS COOL!!☺


----------



## Tree Man

@valery, that's a cool idea!! Well done!


----------



## SJAaz

Valery.. That is a good thing. A man without a knife in his pocket is only half of a man. Good solid sling shape also.

хорошо. Человек без ножа в кармане - это только половина человека. Хорошая прочная форма стропа
Valeriy .. Eto khorosho. Chelovek bez nozha v karmane - eto tol'ko polovina cheloveka. Khoroshaya prochnaya forma stropa

хорошо. Человек без ножа в кармане - это только половина человека. Хорошая прочная форма стропа

Valeriy .. Eto khorosho. Chelovek bez nozha v karmane - eto tol'ko polovina cheloveka. Khoroshaya prochnaya forma stropa

хорошо. Человек без ножа в кармане - это только половина человека. Хорошая прочная форма стропа
Valeriy .. Eto khorosho. Chelovek bez nozha v karmane - eto tol'ko polovina cheloveka. Khoroshaya prochnaya forma stropa

Валерий .. Это хорошо. Человек без ножа в кармане - это только половина человека. Хорошая прочная форма стропа

Valeriy .. Eto khorosho. Chelovek bez nozha v karmane - eto tol'ko polovina cheloveka. Khoroshaya prochnaya forma stropa

Валерий .. Это хорошо. Человек без ножа в кармане - это только половина человека. Хорошая прочная форма стропа

Valeriy .. Eto khorosho. Chelovek bez nozha v karmane - eto tol'ko polovina cheloveka. Khoroshaya prochnaya forma stropa


----------



## Valery

Thank you for your feedback on my work! I hope to show you the final version of this design soon.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Steel rod slingshots have major advantages: they are very sturdy and will accept strong flat bands or tubes, yet the are thin enough to be concealed inside almost any pocket.

One of the key problems with bent rod slingshots has been to attach flat bands in a safe manner. Several years ago, I had the idea of inserting small beech wood band attachment blocks with fluted sides between the fork limb loops of steel and aluminium slingshots. As I do not have a router table, I created the fluted sides using a drill press with either 6 or 8 mm drill bits. The band grooves for wrap & tuck are created using a regular round file.

This system is very safe, because the wood blocks cannot slip out of the fork loops with the bands attached, as the strips of rubber to hold the flat bands in place are wrapped & tucked around the metal fork loops themselves. The wood blocks are held in place by the grooves.

The next challenge was to come up with an appropriate clamp attachment method using these same blocks. This was achieved by means of a hole in the lower section of the fluted blocks to insert a T-nut (5 mm) that connects with a 5 mm screw and external PVC clamps (shaped with a hot air heat gun), which connect with a concave shaped surface on the fluted blocks facing away from the shooter.

The ends of the flat bands are inserted between the shaped PCV clamps and the concave sections of the fluted blocks, and a small coil spring placed on the screw that connects with the T-nut opens up the gap between the blocks and the PVC clamp covers when the unit is unscrewed, inside which the flat band ends are placed.

I deem this system to be safe, because it faces away from the shooter, and the band ends are merely compressed by the PCV clamp, but are not connected to the fluted blocks or the PVC clamps in any way. In a sense, this is a homemade interpretation of the flat band clamp systems seen on numerous Chinese slingshots, but which is in this case adapted for steel (or metal) rod slingshots - something that does not seem to have been done until now, but that will doubtlessly be useful to many of the slingshot enthusiasts among you. It is not difficult to make.

The slingshot shown below is the third design I am submitting this month. It is made of 6 mm stainless steel rod, is 10 cm long, 9 cm wide, and has an inner fork gap of 40 mm. The wood inserts are made of beech wood. It is certainly strong enough to handle bands for 10 mm steel ammo without problems, and will without any doubt fit inside most pockets.

Tried & tested.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Dang Pebbles! More masterful bending and my new favorite way to add flatbands... clips!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Nice!


----------



## Reed Lukens

I keep looking and finally - I give up 
Where can I find the clear band tying rubber for sale?
Got a link?


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*I've been buying clear ribbon from AliEx - the last batch was 4 spools for $2.40, but that would take far too long - Chinese orders seem to arrive by oceanic swim lately.*

*Simple-Shot sells it for 2 bux a spool but they mistakenly call it tape. This has no adhesive side, ribbon is the more accurate word. PP also sells it for a buck a spool but he calls it latex pouch tying string, which is also confusing bc there is a 1mm elastic tying thread which most Chinese vendors also carry. I have both but prefer the ribbon.*

https://simple-shot.com/diy/3q40002x/band-tying-tape

https://pocketpredator.com/three.html

(Scroll down)


----------



## mattwalt

Reed Lukens said:


> I keep looking and finally - I give up
> Where can I find the clear band tying rubber for sale?
> Got a link?


Also look for hair tying bands - they're fairly small slightly stretchy plastic looking things... Think its the same stuff.

I used loom bands for a whiel but have had constant issues with them unravelling for no good reason.


----------



## Reed Lukens

Alfred E.M. said:


> *I've been buying clear ribbon from AliEx - the last batch was 4 spools for $2.40, but that would take far too long - Chinese orders seem to arrive by oceanic swim lately.*
> 
> *Simple-Shot sells it for 2 bux a spool but they mistakenly call it tape. This has no adhesive side, ribbon is the more accurate word. PP also sells it for a buck a spool but he calls it latex pouch tying string, which is also confusing bc there is a 1mm elastic tying thread which most Chinese vendors also carry. I have both but prefer the ribbon.*
> 
> https://simple-shot.com/diy/3q40002x/band-tying-tape
> Thanks guys  Orders away
> 
> https://pocketpredator.com/three.html
> (Scroll down)





mattwalt said:


> Reed Lukens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep looking and finally - I give up
> Where can I find the clear band tying rubber for sale?
> Got a link?
> 
> 
> 
> Also look for hair tying bands - they're fairly small slightly stretchy plastic looking things... Think its the same stuff.
> 
> I used loom bands for a whiel but have had constant issues with them unravelling for no good reason.
Click to expand...

 Thanks Guys - Ordering it now


----------



## 31610

Ok mini thumper tips r 15 mm wide some should be no problem with a 20 mm cut . One that C5 has I shot with 20mm bands ;-)


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Mighty fine. I love mini frames.*


----------



## 31610

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Mighty fine. I love mini frames.*


Thanks I am with u on the mini guys lots of fun in a little package


----------



## flipgun

I haven't made a mini in a while. Might have to fix that.


----------



## 31610

flipgun said:


> I haven't made a mini in a while. Might have to fix that.


ya mini is cool !


----------



## mattwalt

Sweet little frame pb


----------



## 31610

mattwalt said:


> Sweet little frame pb


that my friend will fit in your shirt pocket it's a going out frame ! Also going out in style lol thanks Matt man


----------



## Ibojoe

Ooooooooo Jason, that's nice! I could see myself carrying one of those. 
Man that's some clean work!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Wow. That is small enough to fit in a N. Korean pocket. Nice colors so if you need to ditch it in the hedge it'll be easier to locate later when the coast is clear.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> Ooooooooo Jason, that's nice! I could see myself carrying one of those.
> Man that's some clean work!


thanks Joe


----------



## 31610

MOJAVE MO said:


> Wow. That is small enough to fit in a N. Korean pocket. Nice colors so if you need to ditch it in the hedge it'll be easier to locate later when the coast is clear.
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


thanks Mo I think it depends on time of year have u ever used a orange golf ball in Ontario mid September haha . U never find it


----------



## SJAaz

Nice job PB..Have you shot it yet?


----------



## 31610




----------



## 31610

SJAaz said:


> Nice job PB..Have you shot it yet?


theres a couple shot Steve just plinking a regular beer can


----------



## flipgun

Nice Bro.


----------



## 31610

Thanks flip just wanted to show u can get 20mm bands on it and fire 8mm steel


----------



## SJAaz

Port boy said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job PB..Have you shot it yet?
> 
> 
> 
> theres a couple shot Steve just plinking a regular beer can
Click to expand...

Good shooting! No problems there, all hits that I could see!


----------



## bingo

Fast anuff 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Yep I rang it 5 times in a minute or so think it’s working fine thanks Guys


----------



## cpu_melt_down

At the buzzer...

This one gave me fits!

I first tried a TruOil finish that never fully hardened (guess it was old?); have you ever tried to sand off a half dried finished :banghead:

Next, I got the bright idea to make a homemade stain from coffee and poke berries. It turned out rather good except for all the spots where I missed sanding off the half dried finish.

So that's when I reached for the can of black spray paint.

It's not going to win a beauty contest; but, it does excel in the contest parameters: small, pocket-able, powerful, and a classy band attachment.

Hope you like it...

*Oak fork, doweled finger hook, gypsy tabs with Chicago screws, GZK 15-10mm taper 1.0mm black bands, microfiber pouch.*



































I ran a variety of ammo through it; turns out it loves .44 cal steel.















Here's a couple pics of the soup can:















A few more pics.





















And here is the simulated toss in the woods.


----------



## 31610

I like the buzzer m8 nice frame ????


----------



## bingo

Liken that dude lovely tab set up spot-on colour aswell 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Sweet! I like it. Its got a whole "I'm gonna beat you down, take your wife and look cool going it" vibe.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Yea that is a punk right there. Extra points for the 'toss in the brush demo'.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

I love a tabbed shooter. Great work on that one.


----------



## mattwalt

Thats an awesome frame.


----------



## mattwalt

LOL - great month actually there are a few really awesome frames. What I actually thought would be a simple choice actually isn't.


----------



## Island made

It's amazing Matt how this ssotm has gotten folks pushing them selves, thinking outside the box, and just getting out and building. I've seen more awesome frames being built this past 6 months then I ever have.

So thanks for hosting this build thread Matt! It's been a crazy year and this thread gives people something fun to build for as well as just something funny and fun to follow.

Some really outstanding frames this month guys!


----------



## Valery

Island made said:


> It's amazing Matt how this ssotm has gotten folks pushing them selves, thinking outside the box, and just getting out and building. I've seen more awesome frames being built this past 6 months then I ever have.
> 
> So thanks for hosting this build thread Matt! It's been a crazy year and this thread gives people something fun to build for as well as just something funny and fun to follow.
> 
> Some really outstanding frames this month guys!


So it is!


----------



## mattwalt

Its quite amazing really. I'd really expect one or two clear winners each month. Especially the last few months that hasn't been the case - also the approaches can be so far removed from each other which exacerbates trying to choose winners.

This month - natties / cored G10 / Bent Wire / board cuts and some really interesting technical approaches. Also the level of finish is becoming so high - some really insanely clean looking frames.


----------



## Stankard757

Thanks, Matt and everyone. Had a blast in my first SSOTM and got to see amazing builds. ???? Here's to many more to come.


----------



## Ibojoe

That’s a cool one CPU!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Some very creative entries guys, good luck to all entrants

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Island made said:


> It's amazing Matt how this ssotm has gotten folks pushing them selves, thinking outside the box, and just getting out and building. I've seen more awesome frames being built this past 6 months then I ever have.
> 
> So thanks for hosting this build thread Matt! It's been a crazy year and this thread gives people something fun to build for as well as just something funny and fun to follow.
> 
> Some really outstanding frames this month guys!


I second that motion I.M. It is hard to actually call this a competition. I've got a running dialogue with two other 'competitors' that have achieved professional level makery and push the heck out of me to keep scratching away and making better and better frames. Also watching other makers pull off heroic builds really when you can't imagine them actually getting better after years of carving.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Ugh STUPID internet, I missed literally this entire thread until just now and this could possibly be one of my favorite topics I.e. pocket hunter frames..

..gutted to have missed out but it's making for some lovely back reading lol.

Can't be at every party! 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

cpu_melt_down said:


> At the buzzer...
> 
> This one gave me fits!
> 
> I first tried a TruOil finish that never fully hardened (guess it was old?); have you ever tried to sand off a half dried finished :banghead:
> 
> Next, I got the bright idea to make a homemade stain from coffee and poke berries. It turned out rather good except for all the spots where I missed sanding off the half dried finish.
> 
> So that's when I reached for the can of black spray paint.
> 
> It's not going to win a beauty contest; but, it does excel in the contest parameters: small, pocket-able, powerful, and a classy band attachment.
> 
> Hope you like it...
> 
> *Oak fork, doweled finger hook, gypsy tabs with Chicago screws, GZK 15-10mm taper 1.0mm black bands, microfiber pouch.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200831_174945.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200831_174951.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200831_175023.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200831_175040.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200831_175057.jpg
> 
> I ran a variety of ammo through it; turns out it loves .44 cal steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200831_180329.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200831_180342.jpg
> 
> Here's a couple pics of the soup can:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200831_180518.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200831_180438.jpg
> 
> A few more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200831_180547.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200831_180550.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200831_180558.jpg
> 
> And here is the simulated toss in the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200831_180655.jpg


That right there is [email protected] 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

Great job everyone. Some real nice stuff this month!


----------



## skarrd

Love all the entrys,Matt got a tough choice to make this month,,,,,too.


----------



## bingo

Gd luck all 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Urggg... this months are difficult - Winner I know... But will also have 2 runners up - those are tricky...


----------



## mattwalt

Ok - after some deliberation

Winner - Port Boy Blue G10 Micro

2nd - Ibojoe - recurve tube hider

3rd - CPU Meltdown Black Tabbed Natty

Close calls

Pebble Shooter: bent rod frames esp. the quick release one, clean work on that one. In fact there is just one small thing that had me on the fence (Tube shooter is probably the one I'd want to carry personally) PM me if you want - I may have a different approach which would have had this easily in the top 3.

Treefork - stunning finish as always - love it.

Valery - Like the folding handle one's approach a lot

Mo - if you hadn't listened to your wife... 

Honestly so many fantastic frames - its getting really difficult to choose between them.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Thanks for the comments guys.

Congrats to the winners; another great round of competition from all comers.

Props to Matt for putting this on again this month.


----------



## mattwalt

Erm - you aware you are one of the winners?

Would be so cool to see that frame reproduced in black silk micarta - just saying.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

mattwalt said:


> Erm - you aware you are one of the winners?
> 
> Would be so cool to see that frame reproduced in black silk micarta - just saying.


I was typing while you were editing ;-)

Yeah, never dreamed I'd make the top 3.

I have to say it shoots really good. I usually can't handle those 1.0mm bands; but, on this frame they worked well.

I'll measure it up and make a template in case someone wants to give it a go.

Thanks again!


----------



## Tree Man

Hooray!! Port boy for the win!!! Nice one Jason, and thanks again Matt. I dont envy you making these decisions. Whats next my friend?


----------



## mattwalt

Whats next? BB shooters - already up


----------



## Pebble Shooter

I have meanwhile submitted my flat band clamp design for metal rod slingshots to Dankung, who I am fairly certain will make use of this novel approach for their range of bent rod slingshots. Let's see.

Moreover, a cup square screw and knurled knobs make my system tools-free, albeit that I have to find suitably sized knurled knobs: the ones shown in the photos are a shade large, but were all that was available at my local hardware store.

FYI


----------



## Island made

Congratulations everyone! And thanks again Matt for putting these on.


----------



## flipgun

Congrats to all! Thanx Matt!


----------



## mattwalt

Pebble Shooter - if you had submitted with those bolts would have been in it...


----------



## BushpotChef

Congrats to all!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

Thanks to Matt. Hard to be fair and objective with such a likable bunch of knotheads showing such fine stuff. Glad it's you and not me. BBs are going to kill you if this keeps up!


----------



## 31610

Wow I got one I guess thanks pebble shooter for being a day late haha thanks to our boy Matt man for putting the fun on ! Thanks to all the fellas that entered into the contest and making things fun . Thanks to bill for putting templates out there for the guys like me to make ;-) Hey Matt man any idea when I get to see the shiny new badge beside my name ;-) I bin wanting to get one for awhile !


----------



## 31610

I was trying to get a second one done and hold the shape a little better but ran out of time :-( but I have twins now haha double the trouble double the fun . I am on with the bb shooter should be a competitive month let the games begin


----------



## bingo

Awesome comp and well done all and Jason well in dude awesome 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Congrats everyone, some top notch frames by all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Congratulations Jason! Way to go buddy!!


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> Congratulations Jason! Way to go buddy!!


Thanks Joe I was trying my best at this one so happy


----------



## skarrd

Congratulations to All the talented Slingers/makers,and especially the winners ,Big Thanks to Matt for putting this together,it is a Bunch of Fun


----------



## Stankard757

Congrats to the winners!!????????????????????????


----------



## hoggy

congrats to the winners. glad that i'm not matt.


----------



## hoggy

Port boy said:


> I was trying to get a second one done and hold the shape a little better but ran out of time :-( but I have twins now haha double the trouble double the fun . I am on with the bb shooter should be a competitive month let the games begin


*DROOL*


----------



## Valery

Congratulations to the winners! This is an amazing contest where there are winners and no losers!


----------



## StringSlap

Congrats, Jason! Well done everyone!


----------



## 31610

Thanks ???? Steve ????


----------



## Reed Lukens

Congratulations to you all!
I'm a few days late, but... 
As I was out walking in the woods this morning, I found this old dog bone that turns out our dog hated... But it shoots really good. It was definitely worth turning into a poachers slingshot and can be tossed to a dog or into the woods. Plus!!! it tastes like chicken 
I tried it as is and kept getting fork hits, so I knawed off a bit and now it both shoots and tastes great... 

Before shooting -








After the fix -








Have you ever looked at something and just knew it was perfect? This fit the bill, it's been sitting in the woods for at least 4 years. I immediately thought about last months contest and started banging my head into the closest tree. It's made of durable long lasting nylon of all things and if nothing else, it challenges even the most aggressive chewers 

I looked it up, it's a good shooter now, though I still need to chew it down a bit in spots 
Reed
https://www.amazon.com/Benebone-Wishbone-Durable-Aggressive-Chewers/dp/B00O69O6X8?th=1


----------

